# Best colour e/s for Hazel eyes



## xtina420 (May 16, 2005)

*I have yet to find an eyeshadow that looks good on me. I have strawberry blonde hair and hazel eyes. I am fairly light skinned with freckles. I have tried pinks..Pink Freeze, Sweet Lust...but they make me look so wahed out. Any suggestions?*


----------



## xtina420 (May 16, 2005)

I meant to say washed out...lol


----------



## user2 (May 16, 2005)

ask Janice...I think she looks nearly like you...


----------



## oddinary (May 16, 2005)

Purples? Creme de Violet, Trax?


----------



## Caitlin (May 16, 2005)

I seem, from your description, to have similar coloring... I find that using a bold color in the crease with a mid tone on the lid and a highlighter on the brow help to keep me from looking washed out... If I just use one light shade as a wash I look washed out too... As for color combos, I don't know what help to offer because I just play until I find ones I like...


----------



## janeliwy (May 16, 2005)

perhaps if u like pink try shadestick in gracious me as base or wear alone, im sure it can bump out your pink e/s


----------



## midnightlouise (May 16, 2005)

It seems I also have similar coloring, and I have found lately that any kind of grey really makes my eyes stand out without making me look blah. Sounds boring, I know, but it really works for me lol!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_ask Janice...I think she looks nearly like you..._

 
I think you mean Chelsea 

I would try a base like Urban decays Pink Flamingo Cream eyeshadow. Chelsea did a look with it thats absolutely gorgeous...
heres the link

http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4617


----------



## Sanne (May 17, 2005)

I think angelcake would look gorgeous on you! and check out chelsea's pics, she uses lots of colors!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 4, 2005)

Hola,
I have hazel eyes but really want to bring out the green in them.
Any recommendations? Either exact shades or general hues

I have NW25 skin whatever that means 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: , and dark brown bobbed hair with a short fringe.  The short fringe draws attention to the eye and brow are so I want to really make them look fab.

I'm new so please be patient with me


----------



## fictiontragedy (Aug 4, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5679

That will probably be what you're looking for.

Also I have blue-green eyes and I find when I wear deep purple eyeshadow the green in them realy seems to stand out. I don't know if that's the same for hazel though.[/url]


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 4, 2005)

i would also try purple.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 4, 2005)

i have hazel eyestoo! try purples, salmon colors, coppers. 
 here are some examples that i think made my eyes look really green:

the oranges in this makes the green pop





and the purples in this make the green pop...think of colors that have red in them..red is the opposite of green on the color wheel..so oranges, pinks, purples, even some browns will makes green stand out...but dont wear green..that will definitely not make it stand out!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 5, 2005)

yeah, try blues also. they will give your eyes a greenish looking tint, but they'll still be noticable hazel. i do blues/browns/coppers on alot of my models with hazel eyes and it looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank you folks, I shall give it a go.
I find purples enhance my dark circles under my eyes, but will def try oranges.


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Aug 6, 2005)

I would go for light purples on top -- like Beautiful Iris from MAC

Greens perhaps 

Blues would be a must.

I could see Corals and Oranges looking great.

Stay away from Reds and Cranberry colors, I don't think those would do you any favors.

Coppers are pretty.


----------



## .nicole. (May 10, 2006)

*neutral types..*

I was looking at getting Gleam eyeshadow and was wondering how that would look on a NW20 skin tone with hazel eyes... i want it for basically an everyday color for a simple wash or as something i can play up with some cranberry and woodwinked...


also how is Hue as lipstick? are MAC's lipsticks cream or dry?


----------



## Wattage (May 10, 2006)

Wow, you and I are basically the same colouring (I am NW15 in the winter). Here are some of my faves:

- Shroom
- Sweet Lust
- Dazzlelight
- Naked Lunch
- Grain
- Vanilla

Depending on the type of lipstick, MACs can be both creamy or dry. Hue, in particular, is a glaze so it shouldn't be drying. I haven't tried this particular lipstick - perhaps someone who has can comment? My faves for our colouring are:

- Plink!
- Giddy
- Hug Me
- Politely Pink

All the lippies I like are Lustres, and I don't find them to be drying at all. Just a little lip balm underneath and you are ready to go!

HTH!


----------



## .nicole. (May 10, 2006)

Sounds good! I'm starting to get annoyed by LipGlass because of the stickyness So i'm looking for an alternative. I have shroom which is pretty much unnoticable on my skin, just has a little sheen to it for a highlight.


----------



## Wattage (May 10, 2006)

I could not agree more about lipglass. I only wear it when I have my hair up now because it drives me nuts!

Maybe try a paint as base, or try Mylar shadow on the lid as a base. I find Mylar helps my lighter shadows show up a lot nicer


----------



## YvetteJeannine (May 10, 2006)

*Maybe you should also try looking in the Paints and Shadesticks direction...

I personally LOVE Stilife Paint for a base and pairing w/ other colors (especially as a highlight on the browbone).  There are a few other good Paint colors out there that would be great as a neutral base, or for a complete look (the only neutral Paint I've tried is Stilife, so I can't personally attest to the rest of the neutral colors...maybe you could get samples???).

Also, I love the Shadesticks.  Bieg-ing is wonderful as a neutral (either for a base or a neutral look).  Shimmersand (which I've not tried, but am going to get) looks like another good one if you want some sparkle/shimmer.


If you only want to go w/ pressed powder e/s's, the other girls' suggestions are good.  I'd also pick Naked Lunch.  All That Glitters is a good one if you want to add some spice into a neutral look.  A good e/s with a bit of pink to it (but still going toward a neutral) is Phloof!  It would be good paired with something on the pink/purple side.

Hope this helps a bit.  Let us know what you decide to go with..

PS: You should get a few samples of those paints (I would think they'd give samples...??)...if you haven't tried them yet, you just MUST!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## .nicole. (May 11, 2006)

I use paints as a base and i have stilife actually thats the main one i use cuz it works for everything!!

my mac doesn't give samples of ANYTHING but skincare products lol dumb right?


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 25, 2006)

*Can you help w/ friend's mu? tia*

Hey, I'm doing my friend's makeup for her college graduation. She is about NW20, brown hair, hazel eyes. Her face structure looks like Celine Dion, but she has big beautiful eyes. She is comfortable in purples. Should I bring out eyes, lips, or both? How should I do eyes? Smokey? 

I mostly use MAC. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Diskordia (Aug 21, 2006)

*What to pair with Peppier?*

Hi, I just bought peppier and have no idea what to pair with it beside sketch. any ideas? I'm a NC 15 with hazel eyes and red hair if that helps


----------



## maxcat (Aug 21, 2006)

I've been using it mostly as an accent color, so with warm browns like Mulch or Swiss Chocolate... but if you wanna be a bit more showy it's really great contrasted with Juxt.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 21, 2006)

I wore mine with purples on the top and peppier as a lower liner, it was like "wham!".    but i've also worn it with love-bud, sunsplosion and b-rich.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Aug 24, 2006)

Go here for color combos

http://www.fairytale22.org/dusty/

I love love love this site and I'm sure you will to =D


----------



## Miss_Behave (Aug 24, 2006)

oh that's a cool site


----------



## Diskordia (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ycorrea05* 
_Go here for color combos

http://www.fairytale22.org/dusty/

I love love love this site and I'm sure you will to =D_

 

I know and love this site but it doesn't have combos for peppier yet.
thanks anyway


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 24, 2006)

golden lemon pigment and sushi flower?


----------



## lightnlovly (Aug 24, 2006)

I really like peppier on the lid with pompous blue and blue edge in the crease


----------



## TippyeMom (Sep 26, 2006)

*Best Quads/colors for Hazel Eyes*

I have the chance to get a Summerwear quad and was wondering your thoughts as far as using on hazel eyes (more on the bluish/green side with light brown flecks towards the center).

TIA


----------



## onnachan (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TippyeMom* 
_I have the chance to get a Summerwear quad and was wondering your thoughts as far as using on hazel eyes (more on the bluish/green side with light brown flecks towards the center).

TIA_

 
if you're wanting to bring out the green in your hazel eyes, purples are the colour that will do it for you. i prefer colours like Beautiful Iris, Creme de Violet, Petalescent, Star Violet, Nocturnelle...etc. Anything purple with a bit of a pink undertone to it. I find on some people, purples with a blue undertone (think Parfait Amour, Satellite Dreams, Iris Print) really pull out dark undereye circles! yikes!
have fun with the summerwear quad - its a nice one - nylon is one of my all time favs!


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 26, 2006)

I have hazel eyes although mine are more murky green and brown.  I like the summerwear quad but it doesn't really enhance my eye colour. That said Nylon is my favourite eyeshadow ever and julep is unlike any other MAC colour I have come across. 
 I find that greens, purples and coppers make my eyes sparkle.  I think the Take Wing or Untamed quads could be really fabulous on you.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 26, 2006)

Definately try out the purples, they make hazel eyes pop!


----------



## TippyeMom (Sep 26, 2006)

Glitziegal - Thanks for the recommend.  I'll have to check out the quads when I go the the store on Thursday.  It will be my first time in a MAC store, God help me and my CC


----------



## linkas (Oct 3, 2006)

*Shadows/hazel eyes*

Hi girls!

I've hazel eyes, very fair skin and blonde hair... What makeup colors look best on me? I hate blue, look bad on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any sugestion? Thanks


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 3, 2006)

olive greens and golds and plummy colors

MAC green brown pigment 
MAC Amberlights
MAC Trax, sketch


----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2006)

You have similar colouring to me - I love woodwinked, all that glitters, satellite dreams, sweet sage fluid line.  Generally, warm browns, greens and purples!


----------



## linkas (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks girls!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Oct 4, 2006)

my eyes change too often
but i love 
woodwinked
coppering
sunny daze piggie
mysticla mist
contrast 
i tend to do a lot of blues, greens and purples when i use color.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Oct 18, 2006)

*What MAC holiday eyeshadow compact would be the best for Hazel Eyes?*

There is Cool,Warm,Smoked,and Intense. I was wondering which one would be the best for hazel colored eyes/brown hair, because I am not very good with that kinda stuff. Color matching and all.
Thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You know what would have also been cool?If they made a holiday blush compact with two colors of blush inside....why did'nt they think of that...they goofed.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 18, 2006)

I would say Warm Eyes and Intense Eyes, I love color e/s on hazel eyes


----------



## Katial8r (Oct 27, 2006)

*My cool tone skin and warm hazel eyes = frustration!*

Uggh! Anytime I try a "wonderful looking" shadow it either clashes horribly with my very cool and pale skin tone or makes my eye color look muddy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, I am turning to you fabulous ladies here for your expert advice! I would love to hear any suggestions for shadow colors that may help me out! Thank you SO much, in advance!


----------



## n_j_t (Oct 28, 2006)

Hmm...have you tried any lavendar or any blue-based purples? The first thing that came to mind was Satin Taupe because it's cool but not muddy. Wish I could help more!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 28, 2006)

Start with a good base, foundation. Probably use Mac prep and prime and base on the eyelid. Lots of people say using a base or a Mac ccb (color base) helps give a more color impact. Use powder underneath your eyes or hold a tissue undreath your eyes to control the falling pigments.

Perhaps you can buy some Milani shadows they are 3 bucks and a pallet of 4 eyeshdaows for 5 bucks you can see what shades look good on you and then get those shades in Mac and department brand. You can also go on there site and use Live Chat where a Makeup artist can help you select some colors. You could also look through the Foto Selections and see what people use of the same skintone as you to see. 

Light Baby Blue and Pinks look great with lights skin. As the above users said Lavender would aslo look awesome as well. Even light green.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Oct 30, 2006)

I have the same issue, my skin is pale and cool toned but I have warm toned hair and eyes (auburn hair, hazel eyes).  I wear a lot of purples and also shades like mulch and satin taupe.


----------



## Kisbee (Oct 31, 2006)

I've found that brown shadow looks mucky on me, (red-brown hair, hazel eyes, but cool-ish funny pink skin) so I went to grays and blues and greens. I haven't tried lavenders yet, but I'm thinking of getting some cool toned ones. Let us know what you end up with..


----------



## sexynatty420 (Nov 16, 2006)

it looks really pretty with aquadisiac


----------



## TippyeMom (Nov 16, 2006)

*Shade Fluidline questions*

What eyeshadow combos do you pair with Shade and how does it look on hazel eyes?

TIA


----------



## madkitty (Nov 16, 2006)

At first I didnt think I would like shade as its very dark but it looks lush with oranges and bronzes


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 16, 2006)

I first got it from a makeover when the MA used it with Steamy on the lid.  A bit monotone, but looked lovely with Sunbasque on the cheeks.  I've used it with the Lure collection, Shade to line along the lashes and Delphic to line just above the lashline or the outer corner lashline.  I like it with purples (Mancatcher e/s, Violet p/m) to contrast, and pair with oranges and bronzes like madkitty suggested.  Gold should work too!


----------



## TippyeMom (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_I first got it from a makeover when the MA used it with Steamy on the lid.  A bit monotone, but looked lovely with Sunbasque on the cheeks.  I've used it with the Lure collection, Shade to line along the lashes and Delphic to line just above the lashline or the outer corner lashline.  I like it with purples (Mancatcher e/s, Violet p/m) to contrast, and pair with oranges and bronzes like madkitty suggested.  Gold should work too!_

 
Thanks for the reply.  I just got Mancatcher, so I have to try it with that.  Plus I have a lot of other purple shades.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lightnlovly* 

 
_I really like peppier on the lid with pompous blue and blue edge in the crease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  This is how I've been wearing it too, its a good combo.


----------



## haseena (Nov 17, 2006)

I love pairing this with Vanilla pigment. It brings out the colour. hths!


----------



## madkitty (Nov 17, 2006)

I have it on today with love bud in the corners and motif on the lid - lush!


----------



## emmyengine (Nov 19, 2006)

I use peppier as an inner lid color, milani's shock (i think its similar to Stars n' Rockets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) in the middle, and trax in the outer v. Also, peppier + Mulch  if I am lazy.


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 19, 2006)

I love to put Shade with Club e/s
Also with orange shades too


----------



## linkas (Jan 4, 2007)

Up!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 4, 2007)

try browns, greens and golds, together even!  Those should look really nice with your coloring!


----------



## Showgirl (Jan 4, 2007)

You *must* try Greensmoke, it's wonderful, with your eyecolour it will be the perfect base shade for a smoky, sexy eye.

I'd also recommend Parfait Amour and other bright purples. They will make the green-ness of your eyetone really flash.


----------



## starlight502 (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok i have the same eye/skin color and I love  chocolates/taupes and purples. (not always together)   I also love some of the peachy oranges/red  those make the green in the eyes STAND OUT.


----------



## linkas (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## piyi (Jan 6, 2007)

*mulch*

you can try mulch into the lid and blend it. try a pinkish blush and lipgloss. its great from morning to night


----------



## jenii (Jan 6, 2007)

Get Swimming. Your eyes look more on the brown side, so it'll look really good.


----------



## linkas (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## khasart1 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Hazel Eyes*

I am NC20, auburn hair and hazel eyes.  I am looking for some new daytime appropriate eyeshadows.  I have Swan Lake, Rite of Spring, French Grey, Jete, Quarry, Haux, Innuendo, Mylar, Beautiful Iris and Sketch.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Hazel Eyes*

I have the same coloring as you (though I'm NW15)... I just got all that glitters, sable and naked lunch and I love them all (esp. all that glitters)  Perfect for a neutral work look!  Satin taupe is also really nice =)


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Hazel Eyes*

I'm fair with hazel eyes, too. Try Tempting and Shroom and Phloof!.

Oh, and if you can get your hands on Melon pigment, you might like it.


----------



## spacedyevest (Mar 11, 2007)

*New to MAC! Recommendations?*

Hey, I'm definately a big newbie to MAC makeup! I only own one lipstick by them, but I've always wanted to try their huge range of eyeshadows etc. Most of my good makeup is Clinique, Benefit, Urban Decay and Barry M (cheap but fantastic). 
Do you have any recommendations from any of MAC's eye range for a newbie? I have hazel eyes and my skin is light with a slight olive & yellow tone. 
The main thing is that I want colours that last, look good with my skin and eyes, don't crease and stand out. 
Thankies


----------



## Holly (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: New to MAC! Recommendations?*

Well first and foremost, I totally recommend MACs beige-ing shadestick. It's a nice neutral colour and works AMAZINGLY as a base. Just put it on your lids to your browbone before applying your eyeshadow, and it won't crease, and it kind of intensifies the colour. I love it!

For eyeshadows, I reccomend Shroom, Jete (It was from the Danse collection, but if they still have it at your MAC store, its beautiful) woodwinked, amberlights, trax, and swimming! Mac has such a good eyeshadow range, HTH!

And welcome to Specktra


----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: New to MAC! Recommendations?*

Hello!

Sounds like we have very similar colouring.  I recommend Woodwinked for sure - it looks amazing with hazel eyes.  Also All That Glitters, Coppering and Expensive Pink.  

For some brights, i love Beautiful Iris (i used this yesterday and remember how much I love it) and Shimmermoss.


----------



## spacedyevest (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: New to MAC! Recommendations?*

Thankyou Holly and Kat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I definately needed a bit of advice before heading out and getting some shadows, I would end up getting a really bright colour like yellow or something just because it looked cool and it would end up not suiting me


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: New to MAC! Recommendations?*

i have a similar colouring to you except i have dark brown eyes. i really like humid flashtrack and zoomlash. if you wear cover up, their moistureblend foundation compact is really good and matches your skin well. it doesnt make your skin dry and doesnt feel like you're wearing anythin gon your face.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: New to MAC! Recommendations?*

I have hazel eyes too. For e/s I would recommend warm colors like browns greens golds purples, and neutrals they would make ur hazel eyes pop. I love using brown, black and green eyeliners too.


----------



## khasart1 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Purple E/S for NC-20*

Hello Fellow Mac'rs,

I would like some recommendations for Mac E/S in purple to bring out the green in my hazel eyes.  I have Quarry and Beautiful Iris (which I love).  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Purple E/S for NC-20*

Parfait amour, satellite dreams and violet pigment are some that really make my green eyes pop.


----------



## july (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: New to MAC! Recommendations?*

I think that fluidline- Rich Ground will look really nive with your eyes...


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Purple E/S for NC-20*

Trax is absolutely gorgeous...it beings out my hazel eyes so well


----------



## neeshie (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Purple E/S for NC-20*

Deep purple pigment is a gorgeous purple with a hint of brown


----------



## medusalox (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Purple E/S for NC-20*

I'm technically NW15 right now, but I dabble in the NW/NC20 shades in the summer.

So, Violet pigment is good, but I find it to be a pain in the ass. As in, I need to pack a LOT of it on to make it show up. I also like Parfait Amour, but it looks similar to Violet pigment, and for me, has the same 'need to cram as much as I can on to make it show up' problem.

I like Nocturnelle and Trax for darker, plummy purple shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Entremauve pigment, too.

Mancatcher is nice, but it's more of a light pinky purple. 

I've been long on the hunt for the perfect purple shade. I'm starting to think that maybe I'm color-blind to purple shades, since I can't seem to get anything to really work!

Dude, sorry I rambled on so long, I hope some of that up there helps a bit!


----------



## lara2601 (Sep 20, 2007)

*your favs eye shadows for hazel eyes?*

Hello!

What would you recommend to a girl who has hazel eyes (I have posted a pic of me if this can help you). For the moment I have humid, grain, contrast, carbon and the pigment "chocolate brown". But I would like to buy some other colours to complete my collection. I like many colours and it's so difficult too choose! Thank you for your answers!!


----------



## iluvmac (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: your favs eye shadows for hazel eyes?*

I don't know where to start... Bronze, Mulch, Amber Lights, Expensive Pink, Greensmoke e/s. Rushmetal, Melon, Coppersparkle pigments... Just a few ideas.
(NW 20, brown hair, hazel eyes)


----------



## lara2601 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: your favs eye shadows for hazel eyes?*

Hello Iluvmac! Greensmoke is a good idea because I love green colours. I think they suit perfectly to hazel eyes. Somptuous olive is also a beautiful one and it looks like greensmoke a lot don't you think?


----------



## pichima (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: your favs eye shadows for hazel eyes?*

what about woodwinked, jest, satin taupe,vex...?


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: your favs eye shadows for hazel eyes?*

Old gold, or green brown pigment would look hot on hazel eyes!


----------



## iluvmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: your favs eye shadows for hazel eyes?*

I agree with you, Lara, Somptuous Olive is a nice color. I like Night Light and Emerald Green pigment too, if you like greens.


----------



## Kisbee (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: your favs eye shadows for hazel eyes?*

I have hazel eyes but I can't wear browns!

I love:
Vex
Idol Eyes
Club (for contouring)
Knight Devine


----------



## Hilly (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: your favs eye shadows for hazel eyes?*

I have green/hazel eyes and I rock purples and blues and greens!


----------



## lara2601 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: your favs eye shadows for hazel eyes?*

Ok girls! Thank you for your answers. I am going to Mac next saturday and for the moment I've decided to buy :
-somptuous olive
-club
-night light pigment
-smoke signal pigment
-black tied
-steamy (perhaps)
-aquadisiac or surreal or shimermoss

Hilly, which purple shadows do you recommend me? Cause I like those colours but I don't know what to choose.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: your favs eye shadows for hazel eyes?*

I like the purple one from Smoke Signals right now. Also violet pigment (looks sooooo hot) and stars and rockets. 

You'll like the textures


----------



## nelkie (Jan 22, 2008)

*which mac eyeshadow for brown/hazel eyes?*

Hi everyone,

I have dark blond hair, brown eyes and NW15/20 skin. I don't like green/blue eyeshadows. (well maybe I have to try, but I just don't like this kind of colors)

Do you guys have some recommendations for other mac eyeshadow colors which would suit me?


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: which mac eyeshadow for brown/hazel eyes?*

Blues, purples and pinks. 

I won't suggest any blues since you said you don't like them but here are my  suggestions : Nocturnelle, Neutral Pink, Sushi Flower, Stars N' Rockets, Cranberry, Sketch.


----------



## nunu (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: which mac eyeshadow for brown/hazel eyes?*

I agree with the above however blues and greens go with brown eyes.
Pinks, purples and browns suit brown eyes as well.


----------



## nelkie (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: which mac eyeshadow for brown/hazel eyes?*

I will try some of these! Thanks


----------



## Kristal (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: which mac eyeshadow for brown/hazel eyes?*

If you decide to give green another try i recommend:
Juxt
Humid
Swimming
Green smoke


If you decide to give blues another try:
Deep truth
Aquadisiac
Freshwater


Other shadows i think would look great are:
Bronze
Cranberry
Gorgeous gold
Old gold-pigment

HTH!


----------



## xiahe (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: which mac eyeshadow for brown/hazel eyes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelkie* 

 
_Hi everyone,

I have dark blond hair, brown eyes and NW15/20 skin. I don't like green/blue eyeshadows. (well maybe I have to try, but I just don't like this kind of colors)

Do you guys have some recommendations for other mac eyeshadow colors which would suit me?_

 
purples!!!  i have brown hair and brown eyes and purples make my brown eyes pop!  my favorite purple is satellite dreams and my second one is nocturnelle.  beautiful iris is pretty too (a light lavendar color) but some people don't like it because they find it chalky, so i would try it out in person first before buying it.  i can maybe do some swatches for you tonight of those purples if you like


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: which mac eyeshadow for brown/hazel eyes?*

Purples are definitely a go - Satellite Dreams, Nocturnelle, Trax...

Greens - give it another go!!! You don't have to do it over the top green either. Humid is my all-time FAVE shadow. Its a gorgeous deep green color.

Bronzes/Browns - Bronze, Mulch, Woodwinked


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: which mac eyeshadow for brown/hazel eyes?*

i have brown eyes... darker brown eyes... and ive used to wonder the same thing.

i used to ask all the mac MA's what colors for brown eyes... and they would also say...

"Lucky! brown eyes can wear ANYTHING!"

and its true.

any color that you think looks pretty... will work on you.  the problem ive found is applying it//blending so that it looks right on me.

but i have to admit, purples do look nice on brown eyes... i think thats one of the more flattering colors for us.

but im not much of a purple girl...

i LOVE!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!! cranberry!!

i blend cranberry, retro-spek, and goldmine  alllllll the time.

i would definately recommend it to you.
=]
hope it helped!


----------



## codename_psilla (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: which mac eyeshadow for brown/hazel eyes?*

Sumptuous Olive and Greensmoke for greens.  Sketch and Trax (you'll either love it or hate it) for purples. I really like Prunella eye kohl, which is a dark black/purple, as well. Woodwinked is good one too.


----------



## Meryl (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: which mac eyeshadow for brown/hazel eyes?*

I have brown eyes too and I agree with the more neutral purple-ish shadows.  Just don't go too bright with it.

Pinks are nice, but not too strong or you'll look sick.


----------



## van_dudette (Mar 11, 2008)

*I need to choose 4 N collection shadow colours for a palette. Which should I choose?*

I am NW 15-20 and I would like to have a 4 pan to do an every day look and a smokey look. The mac store is quite a distance away and I cant choose which 4 shades out of the 6 would be the most suitable.

Here they are:

1)Remotely Grey
2)Nano gold
3)Dark Edge
4)Neutral pink
5)Modest Tone
6)Rich flesh


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: I need to choose 4 N collection shadow colours for a palette. Which should I choo*

i would pick
nanogold
neutral pink
dark edge
rich flesh


----------



## revinn (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: I need to choose 4 N collection shadow colours for a palette. Which should I choo*

I bought/love: Neutral Pink, Modest Tone, Nanogold, and Remotely Grey.

Modest Tone is the prettiest neutral lid shade I've ever seen, and Remotely Grey and Neutral Pink are fantastic. Nanogold is the least cohesive of the collection, so maybe you'd be better off getting Dark Edge for your palette. Nanogold doesn't have much to add to a smokey look or an everyday look, it's just a cool, unique color to play with every now and then.

BTW, I'm pretty close to your coloring, NC15.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: I need to choose 4 N collection shadow colours for a palette. Which should I choo*

I bought Remotely Grey, Rich Flesh & Dark Edge ...they make a great day smokey eye

I'm NW15 with dark brown hair, brown/hazel eyes


----------



## van_dudette (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: I need to choose 4 N collection shadow colours for a palette. Which should I choo*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I bought Remotely Grey, Rich Flesh & Dark Edge ...they make a great day smokey eye

I'm NW15 with dark brown hair, brown/hazel eyes_

 
I am the same colouring! Hair eyes and everything. I might get all of those and then either nano gold or neutral pink. Hmmmm


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: I need to choose 4 N collection shadow colours for a palette. Which should I choo*

I got all 6. If I had to eliminate just one it would be easy - nanogold, because of the texture. Eliminating 2 would be alot harder but I guess if I had to I'd eliminate Rich Flesh, leaving Modest Tone, Neutral Pink, Remotely Grey and Dark Edge. But I am NC15, so take my advice for what it's worth, lol.


----------



## nunu (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: I need to choose 4 N collection shadow colours for a palette. Which should I choo*

nano gold, neautral pink, remotely grey and dark edge


----------



## van_dudette (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: I need to choose 4 N collection shadow colours for a palette. Which should I choo*

I was thinking of those 4 as well. I really like neutral pink and I dont want to give that lighter colour up for nano gold :S


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: I need to choose 4 N collection shadow colours for a palette. Which should I choo*

I got 4 e/s from N Collection and I loved them all!

Neutral Pink
Dark Edge
Nanogold
Modest Tone _<3 <3 this one!_


----------



## zucker (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: I need to choose 4 N collection shadow colours for a palette. Which should I choo*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_nano gold, neautral pink, remotely grey and dark edge_

 
those would also be my choice!!


----------



## Dani California (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: I need to choose 4 N collection shadow colours for a palette. Which should I choo*

I got Modest Tone & Neutral Pink and LOVE them, so would definitely include those two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would include remotely grey, as it was quite an unusual shade as well!!


----------



## dragonflie (Mar 23, 2008)

*Need a really hot look for Hazel eyes.*

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for something to make hazel eyes really pop. I have a very special anniversary coming up and I really want to look great- I would also love something kind of funky. I'm NC15 with hazel/greenish eyes. Any great ideas/pics would be very appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Need a really hot look for Hazel eyes.*

I think a nice smoky eye would make it pop.  Try a brown and mauve smoke instead of grey/black.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Need a really hot look for Hazel eyes.*

*purple/gold would look hot too.

creme de violet + goldmine look so sexy 2gether.*


----------



## lara (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Need a really hot look for Hazel eyes.*

Warm up your eyes with rich golden tones (Woodwinked over lid, Concrete to deepen) and then give make them sparkle by working an intense emeral green 'pop' in there somewhere. I love using Too Faced's 'Metallic Mermaid' foiled liner on green and hazel eyes; it gives so much lift and depth without being overpowering or murky.


----------



## dragonflie (Apr 26, 2008)

*How do I pull off blue eyeshadow*

I love blue eyeshadow colours but I can't seem to pull them off. Does anyone have tips or techniques for wearing blue? I have hazel eyes which is why I think the colour blue can look a little off. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: How do I pull off blue eyeshadow*

I use NARS Underworld Duo alot-one is a silvery blue-like the colour of a sky during a thunderstorm, the other is a steel blue with a bit of smoke in it, and these blues can be worn by anyone without looking dated or trashy.


----------



## ashleydenise (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: How do I pull off blue eyeshadow*

I have hazel eyes too, and I have the same problem... The only color I think I've been able to pull off is Steel Blue/Azreal Blue... But my eyes change color alot so it also depends on that =[


----------



## bbyxkt (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: How do I pull off blue eyeshadow*

the only way i can pull it off is if i make the blue look smokey, so pair a really light blue with a dark blue (electric eel and nehru) or just with a black

if you like affordable cosmetics, Milani Blue Ice shadow with black is a pretty combo


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: How do I pull off blue eyeshadow*

*i think a super shimmery icey or baby blue can always work. i love it alone allover the lid with liquid liner/mascara and some bronzer/pink lips, it looks really fresh and cute.*


----------



## Amaranth (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: How do I pull off blue eyeshadow*

I really like Tilt eyeshadow, it's like a denim sort of blue and I find it looks good on a lot of people. It's my "everyday" blue, since it's not that crazy but still allows me to wear blue.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: How do I pull off blue eyeshadow*

I have Hazel eyes as well and the only blue I can pull off is Lancome's The New Blue (used in a smokey look) or blue/aqua/turquoise used as a liner along my lash line.  So far no one has ever has ever been able to use a blue e/s on me and have it look nice LOL.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: How do I pull off blue eyeshadow*

What kind of blues do you want to wear? I find dark blues work on most people. 

I'm not sure what problems you're facing with blues, but I would also make sure the rest of your face is fairly simple if you're wearing a bright blue


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: How do I pull off blue eyeshadow*

I have hazel eyes, and I just had to play around with blues. I like a light blue on the lid (like Moon's Reflection or Azrael Blue) with a dark blue in the crease and outer corners (Flashtrack). That's a super easy way for me to wear blues, and it's not overwhelming with my eye color.


----------



## zucker (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: How do I pull off blue eyeshadow*

i also have hazel eyes, and wear blues the most. i have cool toned fair skin, dark brown hair. hm, dont know why blues doesnt work for you.
perhaps really good blending and a thicker liner helps..


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: How do I pull off blue eyeshadow*

Apply Brown Script e/s or Beautyburst e/s (Barbie) ABOVE the crease. The combo is so pretty!

Example:


----------



## mreichert (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: How do I pull off blue eyeshadow*

I have Hazel eyes also, and blue was the hardest color for me to work with!  Start off with Contrast (a nice dark blue)- put on the outer V with whatever color you want on the lid. Then, blend the crease out with something neutral like Wedge to tone it down.


----------



## dragonflie (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: How do I pull off blue eyeshadow*

Thanks for all the help! I got a few looks that I think work. I tried a really pale blue on the lid with a bit of pink on the inner corner. Then I put a tiny bit of a bright blue on the outer corner. I thought it looked good. 

I think my issue was just trying to use too much blue- without balancing it. Thanks again!


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: How do I pull off blue eyeshadow*

Dark denim blues I find work on most people, regardless of eye color. I've got hazel green eyes that change from time to time depending on different variables, and I generally find blues don't work on me in any respect unless they're really dark navys or whathaveyou. 

I think what's important for you is to choose a blue that plays up whichever prominent color is in your eyes-because Hazel can be a complex color, sometimes more green than brown, sometimes the other way around. If you got more brown hazel, go for truer blues; if you're more green, go for deeper sea and naval blues. 

Though I love me some Electric Eel by MAC, but that's good for when I feel saucy.


----------



## ashleyinchains (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: How do I pull off blue eyeshadow*

grr. i feel your pain. i'm nc37 skin, black hair, and hazel eyes. Blues are terrible! I have electric eel and cool heat, which I rarely use. Cool Heat I can usually pull off with another color, but electric eel and i still fight. i love it though, so i usually end up just lining my lower lashes with it or something just so i don't feel like i wasted money by buying it, lol. it was one of the first shadows to draw me to mac so when i finally got it.. i was so excited, but very disappointed when i tried to wear it, lol. oh, and i'm absolutely dying dying dying for shimmermoss. i tested it in the store and i loved it on my skin color, but hated it against my eyes. oh, the woes of being dark skined, hazel eyed


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: How do I pull off blue eyeshadow*

I have hazel eyes too and find blues tricky to pull off.  I find that i can pull blue off if I wear ONE shade of blue and then the rest neutrals.  For example woodwinked with deep truth in the crease or azreal blue with carbon.  I do the same with greenyblues as well like shimmermoss.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 6, 2008)

*Eyeshadow recommendations please..*

Hi everyone!

I'm an NW20 in studio fix liquid foundation, i have hazel eyes and dark brown hair, often with red tips in it and i was wondering if someone could recommend some green type colours of eyeshadows that wont be too bright looking.. otherwise it might clash with the red in my hair lol!

Oh and how to apply them aswell..

(I do like aqua type colours too)

Thanks everyone <3


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow recommendations please..*

Have you tried aquadisiac (aqua) and swimming (green) these are 2 of my favourite shadows. 

I like to do a look with both of these and parfait armour (purple). Each applied to one third of the lid, A first, then S and then PA on the outer third, blended really well with the 217, using shroom or nylon as a highlight.

HTH


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow recommendations please..*

Thanks so much! So funny you mention parfait amour, I just bought that and trax this weekend! I'll have to try out those others soon.


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow recommendations please..*

I also recommend Juxt and Parrot. My green look is is Juxt, Swimming and Coppering(to line). I use Parrot with Evening Aura or a pink or purple.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow recommendations please..*

have you tried humid? it's like an army green.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow recommendations please..*

sumptuous olive


----------



## patatafrita (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow recommendations please..*

Juxt is very nice, it makes hazel eyes pop.


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow recommendations please..*

teals would also look nice like Shimmermoss and Steamy


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow recommendations please..*

^^ I agree


----------



## kittykit (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow recommendations please..*

Humid is a very nice green shade


----------



## iluvmac (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow recommendations please..*

Try Greensmoke!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow recommendations please..*

I second Sumputous Olive.  Depending on the light it's either more green and brown.  I like to blend it with Goldmine...Goldmine in the inner corner, and S.O. on the outer 2/3.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow recommendations please..*

I really like the Pigment Pastorale. It was a LE but its still on ebay. Thats such a soft green that will make your hair and eyes pop! Its kinda shimmery and is perfect for a night out! Hope that helps. XxX


----------



## sabrina (Oct 23, 2008)

*What would fit on me?*

Hi everyone

at first, sorry for my baaad english. I'm from germany and will certainly make a lot of mistakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but hopefully you'll understand me 

There is an event at the weekend in my town. It's called "musicnight" and there will be some bands in different bars/pubs. 
I want to try something new but not toooooo much. I actually don't wear a lot of make-up. Usually I use eyeliner (black), light brown and dark brown eyeshadow, mascara, and a bit blush. 
What do you think would look good on me?Which colors? My eyes are brown/green and my skin is light (lightish? bright? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, not dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Thank you for your help


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: What would fit on me?*

Gleam on the lid with nocturnelle on the crease would look nice with vanilla to highlight.


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: What would fit on me?*

Smokey eyes are always a good look for going out, and purple enhances hazel eyes so I might try a purple eyshadow like Nocturnelle or Purple haze on the lids, lined with eyeliner and blended out.


----------



## sabrina (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: What would fit on me?*

Thank you for your help. I'will try this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately I don't have MAC products but I have some purple eyeshadow from manhattan. And maybe I'll show you the result..but only if it looks good


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Nov 17, 2009)

*I have hazel eyes.. am I out of luck when it comes to blue eyeshadows?*

I am pretty light toned with dark features and hazel eyes and I cannot seem to find a blue eyeshadow that looks good on me.. I have been experimenting and am about to give up. Please tell me it is not a hopeless cause!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: I have hazel eyes.. am I out of luck when it comes to blue eyeshadows?*

a bigger picture would help, but im thinking tilt would look lovely on you

deep truth works on everyone


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: I have hazel eyes.. am I out of luck when it comes to blue eyeshadows?*

i have hazel eyes too, and blue shadow for me is a definite no-no. but, everyone is different


----------



## lojical1 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: I have hazel eyes.. am I out of luck when it comes to blue eyeshadows?*

maybe like a blue violet would work? Purple is a great color for hazel and brown eyes IMHO, so maybe something closer to purple would work out?


----------



## macaddictxoxo (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: I have hazel eyes.. am I out of luck when it comes to blue eyeshadows?*

I have hazel eyes as well. While I have found it to be quite difficult like you say, I have made some things work. Light application & blending blues is key to me. I LOVE Parrot, Big T, Climate Blue, Gulf Stream, Aquadisiac, and Electric Eel (I can only use VERY little of this color even blending with other things) and I don't own any darker blues except for ones in LE quads. But I remember the summer that the (I believe it was called Neo Sci-Fi?) collection came out, it was the ones in BRIGHT orange packaging, one of the MAC MAs did a look on me using Climate Blue, Gulf Stream, Expensive Pink and Time and Space. Blending brighter blues with browns especially the pink-toned brown like Expensive Pink looked GREAT! That would be my best suggestion to make blues work. HTH! <3

I second what logical1 said! Purples also compliment hazel eyes wonderfully.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: I have hazel eyes.. am I out of luck when it comes to blue eyeshadows?*

Have you tried a navy? I think that would look stunning against hazel eyes!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: I have hazel eyes.. am I out of luck when it comes to blue eyeshadows?*

try shades of turquoise (like aquadisiac), dusty blues (like Tilt) and dark navy blues (like Contrast or Deep Truth)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: I have hazel eyes.. am I out of luck when it comes to blue eyeshadows?*

I have _verrry_ similar coloring to you, and blues are a challenge to me as well! In fact, for that reason I hardly ever wear them. I've found that darker blues work pretty well (Deep Truth/Flashtrack, basically the same color), and light blues (like Mutiny p/m) work well if I pair them with a dark blue, brown, or purple. The one thing I haven't been able to find a way to pull off is a bright blue like Electric Eel or Freshwater. Thankfully blues aren't my favorite color!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: I have hazel eyes.. am I out of luck when it comes to blue eyeshadows?*

I sound like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The only blue I've been able to pull off well is The New Blue from Lancome.  It's a dark navy metallic.  It's a very pretty color.


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: I have hazel eyes.. am I out of luck when it comes to blue eyeshadows?*

Thank you for all the recommendations.. You ladies rock! Purple's look good on me so why didn't I think of a blueish purple color???? and I have been hesitant about navy but it looks like I have alot of experimenting to do this at the MAC store this weekend.. I will let you know how everything goes and post pictures


----------



## User42 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: I have hazel eyes.. am I out of luck when it comes to blue eyeshadows?*

I'd go with maybe a more greenish-blue (Shimmermoss is very pretty but its more on the teal side) or a more purplish-blue.


----------

